# Which species is the straightest?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

We're all aware of the stereotype. Wolves are all gay and foxes are bisexual sluts. But we've never considered which is the straightest species. Which do you think it is?

My guess: skunks. Case in point: Pepe Le Pew, the womanizing skunk and his pupil Fifi LeFume.

I think Kellie will agree with me here.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck with this one, Ray. You'll need it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

None of them :V.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We're all aware of the stereotype. Wolves are all gay and foxes are bisexual sluts. But we've never considered which is the straightest species. Which do you think it is?
> 
> My guess: skunks. Case in point: Pepe Le Pew, the womanizing skunk and his pupil Fifi LeFume.
> 
> I think Kellie will agree with me here.


I'd agree with you but I have fanart of PepÃ© Le Pew raping boys so maybe they're not all that straight after all. D:


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

man says "hes asking too many questions"
*runs and tackles and closes thread"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd agree with you but I have fanart of PepÃ© Le Pew raping boys so maybe they're not all that straight after all. D:


 
I thought you were the sane one in here, Kellie. :lol:

Well, PepÃ© is kind of a rapist. Dave Chapelle said so.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

I think foxes are the straightest...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I thought you were the sane one in here, Kellie. :lol:
> 
> Well, PepÃ© is kind of a rapist. Dave Chapelle said so.


There's no such thing as sane furries, silly!


Tomias_Redford said:


> I think foxes are the straightest...


No they're not, just look at Heckler & Koch.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No they're not, just look at Heckler & Koch.


 
I don't get it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I don't get it.


Whenever someone suggests that he or foxes in general are gay he goes out of his way to deny it, typical symptoms of a closet gay. :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Whenever someone suggests that he or foxes in general are gay he goes out of his way to deny it, typical symptoms of a closet gay. :3


 
Silly Kelly. That only happens when they use religion to hide their homosexuality.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I think foxes are the straightest...



never


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> never



You can talk, huskies are the sluttiest species of all.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

It seems that Tashkent has finally snapped and is accusing every species ever of being homosexual and slutty. Are the ones that reproduce asexually gay too?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You can talk, huskies are the sluttiest species of all.


this is a straightness thread not which is sluttier  ... read next time


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, PepÃ© is kind of a rapist. Dave Chapelle said so.



So it has to be true.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Dragon's obviously. :3


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> ...we've never considered which is the straightest species. My guess: skunks. Case in point: Pepe Le Pew, the womanizing skunk and his pupil Fifi LeFume.
> 
> I think Kellie will agree with me here.



I for one disagree - PEPE IS A CLOSET CASE! I've been saying this for years but no one listens. Consider the evidence:

Pepe has _never _been seen with a female skunk. (I'm not a Tiny Toons fan, but if Fifi is his pupil (underage & possibly a relative) I'm sure nothing is going on there.) He only pursues cats, a species all but guaranteed not to return his affections, so he never has to follow through on his romantic posturing.

When one _does _return his affections (see _Really Scent_ and _For Scent-imental Reasons)_, he takes off in the other direction like a bullet. 'nuff said!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I for one disagree - PEPE IS A CLOSET CASE! I've been saying this for years but no one listens. Consider the evidence:
> 
> Pepe has _never _been seen with a female skunk. (I'm not a Tiny Toons fan, but if Fifi is his pupil (underage & possibly a relative) I'm sure nothing is going on there.) He only pursues cats, a species all but guaranteed not to return his affections, so he never has to follow through on his romantic posturing.
> 
> When one _does _return his affections (see _Really Scent_ and _For Scent-imental Reasons)_, he takes off in the other direction like a bullet. 'nuff said!


...so I guess all that porn I have is NOT out of character? Gee... I dunno what to think of that. Guess I'll have to grow a penis if I wanna be raped by him.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> penis



Try it, it's fuhn!


----------



## Lobar (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't think of any one species with a reputation for straightness.  Seems to me there's a lot of straight cats, maybe, but there's plenty of gay ones too.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...so I guess all that porn I have is NOT out of character?



I once did a random search for Looney Tunes images & came up with a picture of Pepe screwing Bugs - which really shocked me because I never thought of Bugs as a 'bottom.'


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Foxes have to be straight though.  Me and Tash arn't gay...and we're both british, so we automatically represent the worlds population of foxes...


----------



## Seas (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't remember seeing any non-straight bug so far.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I once did a random search for Looney Tunes images & came up with a picture of Pepe screwing Bugs - which really shocked me because I never thought of Bugs as a 'bottom.'


You didn't? After all the times he's been crossdressing?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Foxes have to be straight though.  Me and Tash arn't gay...and we're both british, so we automatically represent the worlds population of foxes...



I'm not gay, but I'm a fascist, have an extremely peverted sense of humour and hate on the Nu Doctor Who, which is probably much worse.


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm not gay, but I'm a fascist, have an extremely peverted sense of humour and hate on the Nu Doctor Who, which is probably much worse.



^Implying being gay is a bad thing.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Squirrels


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm not gay, but I'm a fascist, have an extremely peverted sense of humour and hate on the Nu Doctor Who, which is probably much worse.



Do you like the old Doctor Who then?  My fav doc from that era was probably Tom Baker or Peter Davison.  Also, what is the definition of Fascist, I don't understand what it means...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 6, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Squirrels



Hardly.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You didn't [think of Bugs as a bottom]? After all the times he's been crossdressing?



Well I do consider him bi, but I still thought of him as the top - the giver, not the recipient so to speak (for those of you who aren't hip to that language, who on FAF probably don't exist.)


----------



## Icky (Jun 6, 2010)

Birds.

Seriously, that whole being unable to suck dick thing kinda ruins any gayness.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Birds. Seriously, that whole being unable to suck dick thing kinda ruins any gayness.



Hey, if dolphins can screw each other in their blowhole (supposedly true, I read about this recently), birds can find a way to suck dick. (I'm not really comfortable with that kind of language; can we say 'administer oral sex to each other'?)


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Do you like the old Doctor Who then?  My fav doc from that era was probably Tom Baker or Peter Davison.



I like William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton and Tom Baker.



			
				Tomias_Redford said:
			
		

> Also, what is the definition of Fascist, I don't understand what it means...



Look up Benito Mussolini, Oswald Mosley and A.K. Chesterton, my three greatest political heroes.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

hey wait wolf aren't gay....well im bi but still most of friend who are wolfs aren't


----------



## Icky (Jun 6, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Hey, if dolphins can screw each other in their blowhole (supposedly true, I read about this recently), birds can find a way to suck dick. (I'm not really comfortable with that kind of language; can we say 'administer oral sex to each other'?)



This might work if a) birds could apply suction with their fixed beaks (They can't.), and b) birds had penises (Most don't).


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> This might work if a) birds could apply suction with their fixed beaks (They can't.), and b) birds had penises (Most don't).



*sigh* Another thread devolved into arguing over dicks.

See you guys *goes to do something smart / scholarly*


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> This might work if a) birds could apply suction with their fixed beaks (They can't.), and b) birds had penises (Most don't).



No penises? Then how do they, uh... help girl birds make babies?



Tomias_Redford said:


> Do you like the old Doctor Who then?  My  fav doc from that era was probably Tom Baker or Peter Davison.



In last night's episode he flashes an old, beat-up ID card - with Hartnell's picture on it


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There's no such thing as sane furries, silly!
> 
> No they're not, just look at Heckler & Koch.



If there was such a thing as "Sane" furries then they wouldn't be furries now would it :\

-Claps 4 Kellie Gator-


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd agree with you but I have fanart of PepÃ© Le Pew raping boys so maybe they're not all that straight after all. D:


Hence the _*Fan*_art


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, PepÃ© is kind of a rapist. Dave Chapelle said so.


and he's right!


JoeStrike said:


> I for one disagree - PEPE IS A CLOSET CASE! I've been saying this for years but no one listens. Consider the evidence:
> 
> Pepe has _never _been seen with a female skunk. (I'm not a Tiny Toons fan, but if Fifi is his pupil (underage & possibly a relative) I'm sure nothing is going on there.) He only pursues cats, a species all but guaranteed not to return his affections, so he never has to follow through on his romantic posturing.
> 
> When one _does _return his affections (see _Really Scent_ and _For Scent-imental Reasons)_, he takes off in the other direction like a bullet. 'nuff said!


um, first thing I'll say, I'm no expert on loony toons characters.

For Issue 1: The cat always looks skunk-like, and he thinks that they're skunks

For Issue 2: i looked at the vids to prove/disprove your point. In _Really Scent _the one he's chasing went into the cheese factory, and came out smelling bad, so he ran. in _or Scent-imental Reasons_, the cat looks ill, he runs away


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

Humans are the straightest



The only animal that is not straight is the Hydra that doesn't need to fuck another one to give birth.


Humans invented the word straight

I don't see appearnaces in the wild where animals fuck another animal of the same gender.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Tashkent Fox, quick question.  Why be fascist, when you can have a democratic society where I can say whatever I want, regardless of how stupid it is?  In fact, I'm going to say something stupid now:

Foxes are the straightest, followed by lombaxes.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me clear up the PepÃ© Le Pew thing a bit...

[yt]aUmYGLIubho[/yt]


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Tashkent Fox, quick question.  Why be fascist, when you can have a democratic society where I can say whatever I want, regardless of how stupid it is?  In fact, I'm going to say something stupid now:



You CAN say what you like under a fascist regime, unless it's in support of Bolshevism or Neoconservatism. Mussolini was greatly admired all over the world, even Winston Churchill and FDR spoke favourably of him.


----------



## Thallis (Jun 6, 2010)

It may be skunks despite Pepe.


----------



## Icky (Jun 6, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> No penises? Then how do they, uh... help girl birds make babies?


Google it, I really don't feel like explaining how cloacal reproduction works.

Look for videos.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You CAN say what you like under a fascist regime, unless it's in support of Bolshevism or Neoconservatism. Mussolini was greatly admired all over the world, even Winston Churchill and FDR spoke favourably of him.


Interesting.  Anyways, if we're going to discuss fascism, you should probably start a new thread.  This thread is about furries.

And, I still maintain that lombaxes and foxes are the straightest.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Look for videos.



Like this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T1vfsHYiKY


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Most cervines and snakes I know are straight. This is a weird question though. I really don't think sexual orientation can be based off of species...


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Wait wait wait, wolves are stereotypically gay?! I probably should consider a species change......or not I really don't care XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Wait wait wait, wolves are stereotypically gay?! I probably should consider a species change......or not I really don't care XD



Canines are sterotypically gay.....not just wolves.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Canines are sterotypically gay.....not just wolves.



Ooooh, well then. I have been drastically in the dark on this fact for the few months I have been in this fandom XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Tashkent Fox, quick question.  Why be fascist, when you can have a democratic society where I can say whatever I want, regardless of how stupid it is?  In fact, I'm going to say something stupid now:
> 
> Foxes are the straightest, followed by lombaxes.



Foxes are indeed the straightest.  I fully agree to the utmost.


----------



## Luca (Jun 6, 2010)

I dunno. Maybe weasels?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Foxes are indeed the straightest.  I fully agree to the utmost.


What're you smokin'? XD


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Foxes are indeed the straightest.  I fully agree to the utmost.


Foxes are straight, because having butt-sex with members of the same sex is what straight people do, just like having intercourse with members of the opposite sex is what gay people do.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Silly Kelly. That only happens when they use religion to hide their homosexuality.


Or politics.  I always find it funny when someone snaps a pic of some big anti-gay politician walking out of a gay bar, or something similar.


----------



## Icky (Jun 6, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T1vfsHYiKY



You actually looked it up?

Disappoint.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jun 6, 2010)

no species is straight or gay. The formation of fursona varies by person. Some people because they think the animal is cool. Some because it fits their personality or some kind of trait. These are only a few of the reasons.

In the end.. the fandom has a wide variety of species with none really being predominantly straight or gay


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I'm with Icarus on the birds, that would make the most sense.  or bats I havent met a gay fur with a bat as their fursona yet.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 6, 2010)

Elephants.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Elephants.



we have a winner!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Wish I could say cows, but there are no straight bulls ever.

I'd have to say most birds.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 6, 2010)

You really can't argue against a species where a majority of the males have a vent rather than a penis. Birds by far.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Haha I'm with Icarus on the birds, that would make the most sense.  or bats I havent met a gay fur with a bat as their fursona yet.



I've met two straight bats 'sonas. The few others I know of are surprisingly straight too...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 6, 2010)

I sure it has already been said but Foxes are the straightest.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I sure it has already been said but Foxes are the straightest.



Should I point this one out or let it slide?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Should I point this one out or let it slide?



What is there to point out? HK is the only gay fox anymore.


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

Rams.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We're all aware of the stereotype. Wolves are all gay and foxes are bisexual sluts. But we've never considered which is the straightest species. Which do you think it is?
> 
> My guess: *skunks.* Case in point: Pepe Le Pew, the womanizing skunk and his pupil Fifi LeFume.
> 
> I think Kellie will agree with me here.



/thread.


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

The straighest species?

Walking sticks, of course.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 6, 2010)

*removes cock from mouth* Oh, lizards of course. :V


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 6, 2010)

Pokemon are the straightest.  the games made them that way.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Canines are sterotypically gay.....not just wolves.



wolves are g-gay...?  :c


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 6, 2010)

HURRRRR MORE SEXUALITY BATTLES


----------



## Wreth (Jun 6, 2010)

Rabbits obsviously, think of all the babies they have.


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Rabbits obsviously, think of all the babies they have.


Gay rabbits are as flamboyant as all the girly foxes that clog a typical furfag's favorites.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Rabbits obsviously, think of all the babies they have.



I owned a couple of gay rabbits. The went at it ALL the freaking time.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 7, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> I owned a couple of gay rabbits. The went at it ALL the freaking time.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 7, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


>



You say that now, but I'm serious. I wanted two so they wouldn't be lonely, but I didn't want little baby bunnies. So I got to boys since I tend to get along better with male animals. And they went at it ALL the freaking time. So yeah, rabbits aren't the straightest animals.


----------



## Ames (Jun 7, 2010)

Anything capable of higher thought is automatically gay.

So, mollusks? :|


----------



## LiL_Stenly (Jun 7, 2010)

Which ones... straight... badgers!

Bears, dunno why, nobody discussing them.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2010)

LiL_Stenly said:


> Which ones... straight... badgers!
> 
> Bears, dunno why, nobody discussing them.


 
'Cause bears are about as straight as Lombard Street, that's why!


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

ferrets
they're like never gay


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> 'Cause bears are about as straight as Lombard Street, that's why!


True. They're always big, fat and gay. No exceptions.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> True. They're always big, fat and gay. No exceptions.


 
Well, I can think of one...


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, but this topic just seems preposterous, the idea that one's species assigns their orientation. I'm hoping this isn't meant to be serious. People will be any species they want, and if they're a certain orientation, so be it. Stereotypes are a nasty thing, and Furries should know better. 

Case in point: There's just as many straight foxes as there are gay or bi ones. This is just silly.


----------



## LiL_Stenly (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe that there have some more skinny and straight bears or at least skinny! XD
THAT!
http://d.facdn.net/art/ebonytigress/1185249211.ebonytigress_kobaltbearref.jpg

And...
I'm one skinny and straight (straight... not so much)! XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 7, 2010)

LunaraLioness said:


> I'm sorry, but this topic just seems preposterous, the idea that one's species assigns their orientation. I'm hoping this isn't meant to be serious. People will be any species they want, and if they're a certain orientation, so be it. Stereotypes are a nasty thing, and Furries should know better.
> 
> Case in point: There's just as many straight foxes as there are gay or bi ones. This is just silly.


Jeez, captain buzz-kill... >_>


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I can think of one...


Is she even a fucking bear, she doesn't even look like one!

Tale Spin was a pretty swell show though.


LiL_Stenly said:


> I believe that there have some more skinny and straight bears or at least skinny! XD
> THAT!
> http://d.facdn.net/art/ebonytigress/1185249211.ebonytigress_kobaltbearref.jpg
> 
> ...


But is it even a bear if it's skinny? Bears are supposed to be big and fat, after all.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say squirrel. But then I realized that no matter what gender squirrels love nuts.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 7, 2010)

I take offence to that stereotype, I'm a Fox/Wolf hybrid and I consider myself mostly straight.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 7, 2010)

Uh...collies?


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

Binturongs.


----------



## Kipple (Jun 7, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I don't remember seeing any non-straight bug so far.



http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/0621_050622_gay_flies.html

Don't...read too much into this.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Bugs


----------



## foxehboi1394 (Jun 7, 2010)

(I will now kill the buzz...)
 *raises paw* I have a question, "WHO FREAKIN CARES!!!" .... that is all... don't stare at me like that >_>... (lol xP)


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2010)

*I* am the straightest species.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We're all aware of the stereotype. Wolves are all gay and foxes are bisexual sluts. But we've never considered which is the straightest species. Which do you think it is?
> 
> My guess: skunks. Case in point: Pepe Le Pew, the womanizing skunk and his pupil Fifi LeFume.
> 
> I think Kellie will agree with me here.



>I realise I fit the stereotype perfectly

god fucking dam it.

Meh, ahwell no reason to deny who I am.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> *I* am the straightest species.


 
I'd agree if I wasn't bi.

But wait a minute, are you a jaguar or a leopard? There's two kinds of black panthers!


----------



## Cat Jordan (Jun 7, 2010)

Easy...
The straightest species would be the stick bug :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2010)

Cat Jordan said:


> Easy...
> The straightest species would be the stick bug :3


 
I'll admit that was funny.


----------



## Don (Jun 7, 2010)

Cat Jordan said:


> Easy...
> The straightest species would be the stick bug :3



i c wat u did thar


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'd agree if I wasn't bi.
> 
> But wait a minute, are you a jaguar or a leopard? There's two kinds of black panthers!



no, I meant I as in me, I, myself, singular, am the straightest species. Not panthers in general.

.... I'm a leopard, I think. I didn't really choose what kind of panther I am though.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 7, 2010)

Raccoon, just possibly? 3:

lol


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Jeez, captain buzz-kill... >_>



Just keeping it real, dude.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

None of 'em.


----------



## LiL_Stenly (Jun 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But is it even a bear if it's skinny? Bears are supposed to be big and fat, after all.



I think it can be. 
But that what you said is the reason for most of the people to not pick up bears as fursonas. haha
Thats why mixing up the species always work good there. XD
So, not skinny or skinny they are gays. heh

Another suggestion for straightest species there... spiders or ants!


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

No one has said otters? I dont really see most otters as gay, unless Im missing something, which I try not to  (Im bi) 1 comment, I think in all honesty 75+ percent of the male fandom is bi or gay anyway (I have over 80 furry friends on xbox live and online 1 was straight, and he got turned gay soon enough) So we are all gay, at least a little x3


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

Foxes. :3


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxes. :3


Forget everything I said in my other post, I would bet my life in saying foxes overall arent the straightest x33 Thats good in my opinion though xD


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

No, they are. :3 Most foxes on this board are straight.


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No, they are. :3 Most foxes on this board are straight.


Well Im new, so Im forced to believe you, but aaaaall Im saying is that 99% of foxes Ive talked to (a hell of a lot) All wanted to yiff with me (My rp skill is awesome >.>)


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

Get ready -- You just left yourself open for some flaming.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 8, 2010)

Akro said:


> No one has said otters?


 
I think a lot of otteresses would be lesbians. If I was a girl, I'd want to be with an otter. That big tail, you know.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No, they are. :3 Most foxes on this board are straight.



I'm bi, but I'm not a slut.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm bi, but I'm not a slut.


You're a slut for England.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You're a slut for England.



No, I'm a slut for Scotland and the small patches of Unionist Ireland that are scattered around Connaught and Leinster.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2010)

Come to think of it, I don't think I ever came across a gay bee or ant.


----------



## Icky (Jun 8, 2010)

Birds are still the straightest.

Disagree with me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> Birds are still the straightest.
> 
> Disagree with me.



Okay.
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=223

Too lazy to find real yaoi.


----------



## Smith & Wesson (Jun 8, 2010)

Possibly badgers though I think skunks do because I have only seen them depicted as straight.


----------



## Icky (Jun 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Okay.
> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=223
> 
> Too lazy to find real yaoi.


What the fuck did I just read.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> What the fuck did I just read.



...something that made you have top on a fox.

It should be burnt.


----------



## blackjack94 (Jun 8, 2010)

Silly thread is silly.


----------



## Tally (Jun 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Okay.
> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=223
> 
> Too lazy to find real yaoi.



Oh I like that one 

Anyways, foxes. Why?

Well, lets think about it. There are many more foxes than other species. Now, out of these many foxes, lets say 1% (yes, too high, I know) are straight. However, this 1% is still bigger than the entire population of another species, because of the amount of foxes.

So if you think about it, foxes have the most straight sex.

(Unless we look at this from Straight to Gay ratios, then we fail big time)


----------



## furry.bear (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn it!

I know, I know bears isn't the best stereotype, (And am a Big one Bear not stereotype)

Skunks????? You know Zig-Zag? Its the sluttest Bisexual of the world!

By the way there are gay penguins in the real world
http://articles.sfgate.com/2004-02-07/news/17414549_1_bruce-bagemihl-homosexual-gay-penguins

And thatswas serius stuff!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 9, 2010)

furry.bear said:


> Damn it!
> 
> I know, I know bears isn't the best stereotype, (And am a Big one Bear not stereotype)
> 
> Skunks????? You know Zig-Zag? Its the sluttest Bisexual of the world!


 In my eyes Zig-Zag is not a real skunk because she doesn't look like one, and she's a hybrid and hybrids are terrible.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Cruxes, since they don't have any sexual organs :3


----------



## Icky (Jun 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh I like that one
> 
> Anyways, foxes. Why?
> 
> ...


 Wait, you actually liked that? Disappoint, son.

And this logic is terrible. We're looking for the ratio of straight people to gay and bi people, not how many people there are of each.

Besides, 1% of foxes is not more than the entire population of another species, besides species like insects.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 9, 2010)

_Wait, wait... Furries can be straight?_


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Marietta said:


> _Wait, wait... Furries can be straight?_


 
+1


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey! don't forget us horse-...wait no nevermind..


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 9, 2010)

Marietta said:


> _Wait, wait... Furries can be straight?_


 Only the ones in denial.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

None of them.

Even though it's probably already been said.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd have to say Lions, in all seriousness. I don't see as much gay lion porn as I do gay fox/wolf porn.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> I'd have to say Lions, in all seriousness. I don't see as much gay lion porn as I do gay fox/wolf porn.


 
Then you didnt look much.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 9, 2010)

Now that you mention it, lions are pretty stereotypical womanizers.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (Jun 9, 2010)

Straightest? I feel like its lucario, but then again......I saw a 69 of a female lucario and a female blaziken. So nevermind bout' that.
I think rabbits. Those guys are playboy bunnies. They can't be lesbo too.XD


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> Straightest? I feel like its lucario, but then again......I saw a 69 of a female lucario and a female blaziken. So nevermind bout' that.
> I think rabbits. Those guys are playboy bunnies. They can't be lesbo too.XD


 Lucario isnt a species, hes a fictional character made by nintendo who can shots aura and doesnt afraid of anything.

and I LOVE lucario, but hes not a species, and you'll be made fun of probably (just my opinion)


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> Straightest? I feel like its lucario, but then again......I saw a 69 of a female lucario and a female blaziken. So nevermind bout' that.
> I think rabbits. Those guys are playboy bunnies. They can't be lesbo too.XD


 
Every single rabbit I've seen, be it a fursona or a picture, is gay. So they're out of the question.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Every single rabbit I've seen, be it a fursona or a picture, is gay. So they're out of the question.


 Every rabbit pic Ive seen has had the rabbit as a rape victim. Does that count as gay?


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> Every rabbit pic Ive seen has had the rabbit as a rape victim. Does that count as gay?


 
They secretly like it; so yes.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> They secretly like it; so yes.


 Just double checking.


----------



## mrhippieguy (Jun 10, 2010)

And all this time I thought wolves were straightest. Damn.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jun 10, 2010)

None. All are equally gay. My sona is a wolf. He and I are straight too...


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Viruses.

We have no sexes.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You CAN say what you like under a fascist regime, unless it's in support of Bolshevism or Neoconservatism. Mussolini was greatly admired all over the world, even Winston Churchill and FDR spoke favourably of him.


 
That's more of an insult to FDR than a compliment to Mussolini.  You should also hear what George Bernard Shaw had to say...  it gets scary.


----------



## CrazedWolf28 (Jun 10, 2010)

Does it matter what is the straightest animal?

Nevermind, I'd say bears.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 10, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> My guess: skunks.


 My guess: You've never read Concession.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Lucario isnt a species, hes a fictional character made by nintendo who can shots aura and doesnt afraid of anything.
> 
> and I LOVE lucario, but hes not a species, and you'll be made fun of probably (just my opinion)


 Dragons are a fictional species.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 10, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We're all aware of the stereotype. Wolves are all gay and foxes are bisexual sluts. But we've never considered which is the straightest species. Which do you think it is?
> 
> My guess: skunks. Case in point: Pepe Le Pew, the womanizing skunk and his pupil Fifi LeFume.
> 
> I think Kellie will agree with me here.




Wolves are not gay.
Foxes.

Foxes are not bi.


...
Cats.


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dragons are a fictional species.


 Touche. I want to debate this for a while but that'll only publicize my insanity.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wolves are not gay.
> Foxes.
> 
> Foxes are not bi.


*Ahem*
I disagree


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to say all foxes are bi and see how flamed I get...
But I wont.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Touche. I want to debate this for a while but that'll only publicize my insanity.


 ...you're otherkin, aren't you? D:


----------



## Syradact (Jun 10, 2010)

What about beavers? Granted there is rule34 of Angry Beavers, but aside from that the species seems underused and thus less likely to be gay.


----------



## Icky (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Touche. I want to debate this for a while but that'll only publicize my insanity.


 Are you serious?

Dragons do not exist, they have never been seen or recorded. Get the fuck over it and pick a real species.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

Icky said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Dragons do not exist, they have never been seen or recorded. Get the fuck over it and pick a real species.


 Although to be fair there was some drama-documentary that gave some very good theories on how dragons could work in the real world and some nice theories on why they might have existed. I forgot what it's named but it's pretty interesting. But once again, there's a serious lack of evidence to back up the theory that they might've been real at some point.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Touche. I want to debate this for a while but that'll only publicize my insanity.


 Everyone already knows how crazy you are; you're an otherkin.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone already knows how crazy you are; you're an otherkin.


 I'm an ex-otherkin, does that mean I've been cured or am I still insane?


----------



## Sukizar (Jun 11, 2010)

Horses/equines seem like the straightest species to me.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Woah sorry I missed you all... *ahem*



Kellie Gator said:


> ...you're otherkin, aren't you? D:


 FYIAD


Icky said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Dragons do not exist, they have never been seen or recorded. Get the fuck over it and pick a real species.


 FYIAD


Jashwa said:


> Everyone already knows how crazy you are; you're an otherkin.


 FYIAD

Any other questions?
But yes just to clarify, I am. But Im also not dumb enough to debate with an entire forum about my beliefs -.-"


----------



## Alstor (Jun 11, 2010)

Otters are attracted to water. That makes us strait, right?


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Otters are attracted to water. That makes us strait, right?


 No it means you could /survive/ in a strait, if necessary.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Although to be fair there was some drama-documentary that gave some very good theories on how dragons could work in the real world and some nice theories on why they might have existed. I forgot what it's named but it's pretty interesting. But once again, there's a serious lack of evidence to back up the theory that they might've been real at some point.


 I think I remember the documentary you're talking about
It was called like, Dragons: A Fantasy Made Real or something like that

It was pretty cool, I watched it several times when I was like 9

I also had this really cool book on dragons


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Dinosaurs were like the dragons that really existed!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> Dinosaurs were like the dragons that really existed!


 No.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> Dinosaurs were like the dragons that really existed!


 Hell no.


----------



## Icky (Jun 11, 2010)

Akro said:


> Hell no.


They were way cooler than dragons.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> Dinosaurs were like the dragons that really existed!


Haha..whut?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> They were way cooler than dragons.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 11, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKINGALLIGATORSBITCHES.

Have you ever seen one male gator taking it up the ass from another? NO.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> MOTHERFUCKINGALLIGATORSBITCHES.
> 
> Have you ever seen one male gator taking it up the ass from another? NO.


 I'll think about it...
...
...
...
Ouch.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> MOTHERFUCKINGALLIGATORSBITCHES.
> 
> Have you ever seen one male gator taking it up the ass from another? NO.


 I... think I have. Fucking furries ruin everything yo.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I... think I have. Fucking furries ruin everything yo.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


 And that's putting it lightly.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> They were way cooler than dragons.


 I beg to differ, but you have your opinion.
Oh yeah not saying dragons are straight all the time or anything...(on topic?)


----------



## Icky (Jun 11, 2010)

Akro said:


> I beg to differ, but you have your opinion.
> Oh yeah not saying dragons are straight all the time or anything...(on topic?)


Dinosaurs were cool because they ruled the earth. (And because some of them evolved into birds.)

Oh yeah, and they have that whole "existing" thing.

Besides, dragons are one of the gayest species there is.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> Besides, dragons are one of the gayest species there is.


 Well You actually do have me on that one.


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Viruses.

We have no gender, so we're straight by default.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Jun 11, 2010)

... 
>.>
<.<
<-- is not gay...
...
Shhh...
<.<
>.>


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

If anyone can find a single species with a straight/homosexual ratio in fursona bio things/art/stories that is the same as the average in the human species then I will happily perform acts that are degrading against myself on whoever provides proof.

I'm not complaining though, and not trying to bash homosexuals at all.
This fandom would simply not be the same without them. Really, it's unimaginable.


----------



## Trance (Jun 11, 2010)

From this thread, it looks like foxes are the straightest. (even though they're probably not).    Tomias, tashkentfox and i are straight foxes...   I'm gonna say it's all equal.   ::::


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 11, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> From this thread, it looks like foxes are the straightest. (even though they're probably not). Tomias, tashkentfox and i are straight foxes... I'm gonna say it's all equal. ::::



I am also straight.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> From this thread, it looks like foxes are the straightest. (even though they're probably not). Tomias, tashkentfox and i are straight foxes... I'm gonna say it's all equal. ::::



Your an idiot or a complete noob, foxes are by far the gayest thing in existence, those poor few that are straight and is a fox are paradoxes.  For every one straight fox, 100 more gay ones are there >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your an idiot or a complete noob, foxes are by far the gayest thing in existence, those poor few that are straight and is a fox are paradoxes. For every one straight fox, 100 more gay ones are there >.>



^This. xD


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *Your* an idiot


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh, the irony.



How did I not catch that? xD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh, the irony.



Lol I made a mistake, meh oh well I don't hide that fact.

Foxes are still gay as fucking rainbows and you know it :|


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a pokemon wolf thing....and am straight, so I dunno. I am a minority. D:

And yeah any skunks i've seen were straight and I would say lions too but have seen gay ones, well male ones. Maybe girls are straight more.

Huskies are the most gay I think,followed by foxes. Wolves are not all gay,thank you very much. >_>


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

Bunnies are obviously straight.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2010)

None of them. Know why? 

Because sexuality is not determined by your species. Just about as many bisexual furries exist as heterosexual ones. If you guys didn't keep emphasizing them, the same way the "Het is Ew" crowd doesn't stop emphasizing their own yaoi pairings, you'd probably notice the more het furries. If anything, the Asexual furries (As in the ones who have no interest in sex) are the rarest ones - and they can be any species.  

So until then, everyone's just gonna have this view of stereotypes, ignore the ones that don't follow the stereotype to the T, and assume every species is automatically gayer than the cast of Team Fortress 2 and Star Fox.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> *Ahem*
> I disagree


 
Sorry, you're not bi.  You're automatically gay because you're a fox and your name isn't H&K.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> *I'm a pokemon wolf thing*....and am straight, so I dunno. I am a *minority*. D:


 lmfao


----------



## Slyck (Jun 13, 2010)

Likely mice.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jun 13, 2010)

I really wanna say birds, but, uh, sorry. :-/

Penguins for instance.

I feel like I've betrayed the avians.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 13, 2010)

The 3 straightest?
Def Leppards 
Iron Butterflies
and Stray Cats (Also known as Brian Setzer Orchestras)


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

DEFINITELY NOT DRAGOOOOOOONS *limp wrist*


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jun 13, 2010)

Avians!!!


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm going to say alaskan malamute. ~_^ I honestly can't see my little fuzzy honey being gay.


----------



## TDK (Jun 13, 2010)

Dogs. Especially breeds like pit bulls, rottweilers, and american akita/chocolate lab mixes :3


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm do you consider chihuahua's to be straight? :3


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 13, 2010)

Chihuahua's aren't even dogs, they are dog like cats in my opinion

like a relative everybody kinds of puts in the closet because of how embarrassing they are


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Chihuahua's aren't even dogs, they are dog like cats in my opinion
> 
> like a relative everybody kinds of puts in the closet because of how embarrassing they are



Yup. Yet some people (especially the older ones) think their cute. <~<


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 13, 2010)

I would really have to say Otters, because I have yet to have met a ga...   okay, out of all the otters I have met only ONE of them was gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 13, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I would really have to say Otters, because I have yet to have met a ga... okay, out of all the otters I have met only ONE of them was gay.



Meh I've seen plenty of gay otters, a few of the mods or ex mods fit this description nicely.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> Dogs. Especially breeds like pit bulls, rottweilers, and american akita/chocolate lab mixes :3


Its actually like...the exact opposite


----------



## TDK (Jun 13, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Its actually like...the exact opposite



OH YOU *limps wrist*


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No they're not, just look at Heckler & Koch.


 
lol
Koala bears. They get alll the ladies.
I wonder how slow they do it haha. too far


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

mine
me, i am


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Meh I've seen plenty of gay otters, a few of the mods or ex mods fit this description nicely.


 
I did an otter once.


----------



## Don (Jun 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> Dogs. Especially breeds like pit bulls, rottweilers, and american akita/chocolate lab mixes :3


 
That's rather ironic considering I've yet to see a single picture or fursona with a straight dog of one of the above breeds.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Your an idiot or complete noob



Yeah, I fuckin' am a complete newb.  Did you even look at my profile box? I joined, like, 4 days ago...
Anyway, you may be right about the foxes being mostly gay, but four of five or six foxes on this thread are straight, so I don't buy your whole "for every one straight fox, there are 100 gay ones" deal.  I like you though Southe Syde Dobe;  you're one of the more sane sounding people on FA...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Yeah, I fuckin' am a complete newb. Did you even look at my profile box? I joined, like, 4 days ago...
> Anyway, you may be right about the foxes being mostly gay, but four of five or six foxes on this thread are straight, so I don't buy your whole "for every one straight fox, there are 100 gay ones" deal. I like you though South Syde Dobe; you're one of the more sane sounding people on FA...



More sane then the rest of the furs that visit this board anyways >.>
Actually if you look hard enough you can find some straight foxes but it is kinda hard too but on FAF we tend to have some straights
grace us.  I was wondering though, what makes you sorta like me? Is it my devilish good looks? Naw I kid but yea believe it or not I'm
not as mean as I make myself out to be though it is fun to mess with some furs from time to time x3


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Yeah, I fuckin' am a complete newb.  Did you even look at my profile box? I joined, like, 4 days ago...
> Anyway, you may be right about the foxes being mostly gay, but four of five or six foxes on this thread are straight, so I don't buy your whole "for every one straight fox, there are 100 gay ones" deal.  I like you though Southe Syde Dobe;  you're one of the more sane sounding people on FA...


 If you can pull your head out of your ass for a minute, join X-box live and add every fox you find. They will ALL BE GAY OR BI (Percent error + or - 0.01%)


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

Whoa, don't get all serious with the statistics on me Akro.  And I do have xbox live. The little "x" symbol is in my box.

 Note to self: pull head out of ass.      ----- Accomplished; i'll think before i type now.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Whoa, don't get all serious with the statistics on me Akro.  And I do have xbox live. The little "x" symbol is in my box.
> 
> Note to self: pull head out of ass.      ----- Accomplished; i'll think before i type now.


 *thumbs up* Good job.
Now go add some foxes, at random. Dont look for straight or gay ones.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I think foxes are the straightest...


 
Only if they are me


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Yeah, I fuckin' am a complete newb.  Did you even look at my profile box? I joined, like, 4 days ago...
> Anyway, you may be right about the foxes being mostly gay, but four of five or six foxes on this thread are straight, so I don't buy your whole "for every one straight fox, there are 100 gay ones" deal.  I like you though Southe Syde Dobe;  you're one of the more sane sounding people on FA...


 
I hate that there are 100 gay foxes because of me.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by South Syde Dobe
> 
> "I'm not as mean as i make myself out to be, though it is fun to mess with some
> furs from time to time."



Especially the newbs like me, right?  Ha, I need to be messed with
sometimes to get stuff through to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Especially the newbs like me, right?  I need to be messed with
> sometimes to get stuff through to me.



Well I don't mind messing with them but I like to mess with the older people here cause they don't think
anyone would try to mess with them :3


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

New members think its personal when we mess with them lol.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> I like to mess with the older people here cause they don't think anyone would
> try to mess with them



ha, nice.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> New members think its personal when we mess with them lol.



That is true huh xP



TranceFur said:


> ha, nice.


yea I give the new guys a break but a few others don't ^^;


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

I wonder how i'd find furries on xbox live, let alone foxes.       
          ?


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I wonder how i'd find furries on xbox live, let alone foxes.
> ?


 add dragonflamesXX (thats me) and look on my friend list. 95% of them are furries, add them, they're all fun.(not being sarcastic)


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I wonder how i'd find furries on xbox live, let alone foxes.
> ?



Say yiff, that should do the trick


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, thanks Akro. I'll add you. Mine is Robert34638.

Very funny Dobe.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Yeah, thanks Akro. I'll add you.
> 
> Very funny Dobe.



Normally it works 
Um you can also say cock or assclown and they should show up I think but I never tried to attract them to me <.<;


----------



## Tally (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Say yiff, that should do the trick


 
Oh Hell... Don't do that, you will attract all the weird ones normal ones. You want us weird ones, that aren't really obsessed with yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh Hell... Don't do that, you will attract all the weird ones normal ones. You want us weird ones, that aren't really obsessed with yiff.



aren't they all?


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, i like the weird foxes better.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

All foxes are weird.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 14, 2010)

foxes but also bisexual but not sure why that makes us sluts?


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> foxes but also bisexual but not sure why that makes us sluts?


 Try fixing that horrible sentence and THEN Ill try responding


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akro
> 
> all foxes are weird.



well then i like the foxes that are weird for foxes.  

I'm done for tonight.  I can't beleive i started this fox rant. lol


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry didnt come out how I intended mobile hard to get a message through sometimes.  What I had meant to say was that fox is most straight in my opinion, but yea lots of bisexuals if you look i guess according to op and his view.  But i dont see what makes us such sluts .


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> Sorry didnt come out how I intended mobile hard to get a message through sometimes.  What I had meant to say was that fox is most straight in my opinion, but yea lots of bisexuals if you look i guess according to op and his view.  But i dont see what makes us such sluts .


 Because the ones that are gay/bi will do *anything* to you.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 14, 2010)

I am bi I dont feel like doing everything and all the extra business.  straight up is all good and fine with me.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> I am bi I dont feel like doing everything and all the extra business.  straight up is all good and fine with me.


 No ones asked you yet ;3 Your fox instincts will kick in soon enough when someone asks you to do them a favor xD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Because the ones that are gay/bi will do *anything* to you.


 This ^  ;3


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Told ya ;3 I have a lotta experience with foxes <3 They're cuddly.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 14, 2010)

lul perhaps one day then never in my experiences though but yet i am still young.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> This ^ ;3



This fox is cool though


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Primates are obviously the straightest species for the sole reason that there are almost no furries with them as a fursona. Furries make everything gay.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Primates are obviously the straightest species for the sole reason that there are almost no furries with them as a fursona. Furries make everything gay.


 
Hmmm I've never seen a anthro primate before except for Garriel in Wild knights gulkeeva......So they may very well be the straightest......


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Primates are obviously the straightest species for the sole reason that there are almost no furries with them as a fursona. Furries make everything gay.


 
ive seen a lot of lemurs
a lot


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never met a gay giraffe


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This fox is cool though


 I have my moments :3


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jun 14, 2010)

Are birds straight then?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Are birds straight then?


 Nu.


But dragon-sharks are :V


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nu.
> 
> 
> But dragon-sharks are :V


 A what o_o


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> A what o_o


 
some stupid bullshit who cares


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> some stupid bullshit who cares


 Damn furries *rolls eyes*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> A what o_o


 
Dragon-sharks are the most badass thing since Godzilla =)

I suspect someone will input in a Barney comment soon to disprove they're straight...


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I suspect someone will input in a Barney comment soon to disprove they're straight...


 
what does this mean


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

So have we come to a conclusion yet?  lol just kidding


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> So have we come to a conclusion yet?  lol just kidding


 
spiders


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> So have we come to a conclusion yet?  lol just kidding


 Thats kitsudragons are all flaming homosexuals
;3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> what does this mean



A logic that you fail to understand, good sir.


Good point, spiders are straight.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> So have we come to a conclusion yet?  lol just kidding


 


Jelly said:


> spiders


 Ducks


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> A logic that you fail to understand, good sir.
> 
> 
> Good point, spiders are straight.



Aren't you the one who has a pic faved somewhere with 7 wolves playing shoot the dragon with cum in your favs?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Are birds straight then?


No, their asexual. I have yet to see art of birds having sex.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Aren't you the one who has a pic faved somewhere with 7 wolves playing shoot the dragon with cum in your favs?


 
Yes, yes I am.



As for pictures of birds having sex... Go to e621.net and type in avian. You'll be happy to see the precocious amount of STRAIGHT PR0N


----------



## chrest (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Because the ones that are gay/bi will do *anything* to you.


 We will, Its scary now that I think of it 0.o


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

chrest said:


> We will, Its scary now that I think of it 0.o


 Its not scary, it just makes it easy to know who to go to when we need some hardcore x3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

I think this thread will end up faring up WAY off-topic.


----------



## chrest (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Its not scary, it just makes it easy to know who to go to when we need some hardcore x3


 Thanks alot X3


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akro
> 
> its not scary, it just makes it easy to know who to go to when we need some hardcore x3



hey, dont come looking for me Akro!   Oh, i just love foxes...  -rolls eyes-
This fandom is fucked up isn't it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Humans are the straightest, because human personalities are personas, not fursonas, thereby making them non-furry.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Mollusks

Never seen gay cuttlefish porn


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Are birds straight then?


They don't have any balls to touch. 

Automatically straight.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Icky said:


> They don't have any balls to touch.
> 
> Automatically straight.



Eggs are touching.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Eggs are touching.


 Cloacas


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Mollusks
> 
> Never seen gay cuttlefish porn


 Rule 34, you'll find it somewhere.


----------



## Polar Roku (Jun 14, 2010)

And, what is the point of this, exactly?


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Polar Roku said:


> And, what is the point of this, exactly?


 I think its pretty obvious from the thread title, how about using your eyes?


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Polar Roku said:


> And, what is the point of this, exactly?


 Reading the title helps

just sayin'


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

Becuase apparently we tried to decide the gayest until it derailed, so naturally we must find the straightest until it derails.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Becuase apparently we tried to decide the gayest until it derailed, so naturally we must find the straightest until it derails.



That is true rofl xD


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

They're all equally straight? (and therefore equally gay)

*DERAILED*.      I have a feeling i'll be sorry i said that.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> They're all equally gay?    *DERAILED*


 In Soviet Russia, Furries are straight and sane.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

*UNDERAILED* then.         ...thanks to Soviet Russia


----------



## chrest (Jun 15, 2010)

It's definitely not foxes... Hmm, how about Ai Ai's? I've never seen them as a furry before, which means they...wait, that just means they could go either way until proven otherwise


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

chrest said:


> It's definitely not foxes... Hmm, how about Ai Ai's? I've never seen them as a furry before, which means they...wait, that just means they could go either way until proven otherwise



Quick....someone draw a straight ai ai!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure why anyone would wanna be an ai ai, but whatever


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not entirely sure why anyone would wanna be an ai ai, but whatever



Good point......<:3


----------



## Ames (Jun 15, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> *UNDERAILED* then.         ...thanks to Soviet Russia


 
In Soviet Russia, the thread derails you!


----------



## chrest (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not entirely sure why anyone would wanna be an ai ai, but whatever


 Maybe people like having the long creepy middle finger, or the gnarly balding skin, or the scary bulging eyes...Eww, I know why there are no furry ai ai's now.


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never met a gay tasmanian devil fur. But then again I only know 7.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not entirely sure why anyone would wanna be an ai ai, but whatever



The ability to cause bad luck to other people?

I'm just joking, really. If anybody in Madagascar is reading this, please. Don't kill ai ais.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 15, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I've never met a gay tasmanian devil fur. But then again I only know 7.


 
Could you imagine the sound a gay Taz would make while doing that tornado thing?


----------



## DoeADeer (Jul 21, 2010)

*raises hand shyly*
D-deer? Male deer seem to be quite manly, especially with the way they look, and female deer (does) always seem so womanly. They seem straight to me... but I might just be saying that because I'm a straight deer.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Stop necro-bumping DoeADeer >:C


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 21, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Foxes have to be straight though.  Me and Tash arn't gay...and we're both british, so we automatically represent the worlds population of foxes...


 
I used to fight this exact same battle until i changed species, you are not going win. my advice re-roll


Also on the note of which species is straightest I ask you but one question; how many Aardvark furries are there?


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 21, 2010)

Lemmings, duh. @w@


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Lemmings, duh. @w@


 


I thought they weren't the brightest but I could be wrong :\


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought they weren't the brightest but I could be wrong :\



fact: the disney documentery that started the mass suicide myth shipped lemmings from hudsons bay to thier set, put them on a giant treadmill ontop of a cliff, and turned it on. Mythstatus: busted!!!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 21, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> fact: the disney documentery that started the mass suicide myth shipped lemmings from hudsons bay to thier set, put them on a giant treadmill ontop of a cliff, and turned it on. Mythstatus: busted!!!


 
Yeah, I read about that. http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp

Anyway, I think wolves are the straightest species, because I am one and I am straight; I am also the only straight person in the fandom. Wolves win by one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Yeah, I read about that. http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp
> 
> Anyway, I think wolves are the straightest species, because I am one and I am straight; I am also the only straight person in the fandom. Wolves win by one.


 Oh dear god how wrong you are, there are almost as much gay wolves as there are foxes, it's just that wolves aren't considered that gay cause they look tough :U


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

Meerkats are the straightest.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Meerkats are the straightest.


 
Hmm this is an interesting statement


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm this is an interesting statement


 Its true.  I'm the only meerkat I really know, and I claim to be straight despite mountains of evidence otherwise.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Its true.  I'm the only meerkat I really know, and I claim to be straight despite mountains of evidence otherwise.


 
I'll be investigating this further :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd say meerkats, sharks(all the ones I know are straight as far as I know), thylocean, kangaroo rat, I'm guessing some of the more obscure animals.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Its true. I'm the only meerkat I really know, and I claim to be straight despite mountains of evidence otherwise.



Actually, you'd be wrong about meerkats being straight.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd say meerkats, sharks(all the ones I know are straight as far as I know), thylocean, kangaroo rat, I'm guessing some of the more obscure animals.


 
What about kenpachi?
He's straight and he cuts things to pieces that gets on his nerves or for amusement ;D


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What about kenpachi?
> He's straight and he cuts things to pieces that gets on his nerves or for amusement ;D


 But he's not a anthro


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But he's not a anthro


 he stands on two feet so there I'm in


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh dear god how wrong you are, there are almost as much gay wolves as there are foxes, it's just that wolves aren't considered that gay cause they look tough :U


 Everyone here is a fag except for me. Therefore, whatever species I am is the straightest because it has the only straight fur.







[joke]


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 21, 2010)

I think rodents are the straightest, cuz there the most instinctually fuckhappy creatures on the planet. And im the only straight furry, so we win.


[joke]

but actually though, rodents.


----------

